# waiting on Anna-belle



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Waiting on Anna-belle to Kidd. She lost her plug about an hour ago. She is a ff. Half Nigerian and half Nubian. Very exiting. We didn't know that she was pregnant until she started producing an udder. We just thought she was a plump little girl.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Good luck and hope everything goes as smooth as possible!! 
Post pics when they're out!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If she lost the plug an hour ago...kids should be here by now or very very shortly. That picture doesn't show the plug...that's normal discharge for a pregnant doe close to kidding unless you're just showing a pooch pic. How's she doing?


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Still nothing. So I guess what we saw was just the normal discharge.  hopefully she will have it soon though


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

A doe can lose her plug days or weeks before kidding. The loss of the plug does not signal labor. Some does don't lose the plug until labor, but many lose it in the days/weeks prior and many a little at a time. If you see an amber/brown semi-transparent good coming out...that is birthing goo. It usually come out in a long string and means kidding is imminent.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you all for replying to my post. I guess I just got a little baby happy. Lol. I checked her ligs, and they are still there. All of my other does are Nigerian, its making me a little more nervous with this one being part Nubian. I know that all breeds are pretty much the same, but I dont think her udder is as big as it should be. It gets a little bigger each day hopefully when it comes time it will fill quicker. What have been yalls udder experiences? Is it different depending on the breed. Ill post some pics I took of her. I've got body pics, pooch pics and a few udder pics. All aren't very good, she seems to want to stay in the hay stalls rather than out in the sun today. I will try to post them on here. Im still a newbie. Ive been raising them for 3 years but i learn new things about them every day. All input or tips are greatly appreciated.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Here are a few pics. Hopefully they will load.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Each doe is different with the udder situation. Some start filling really early and get progressively bigger until all they need to do at kidding time is tighten. Others get to a point and stop, then fill all of a sudden overnight and labor the next day. Some don't even fill up until they are in labor or after kidding. Some, like my old gal, get a tiny handful and then don't do anything with that udder until a few days before. Its frustrating to say the least. Hard to go by their signs when none of them seem to want to play by the rule book! Lol. Ligs are the only sure-fire way to know. And even then, some does have ligs that get SO soft but don't disappear..just to have them bounce back. Once they are gone, gone, totally gone....you can be sure of the beginning of labor. Just making sure that they are actually totally gone is the trick. ;p


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks! I guess she is one of the ones to slowly fill. Shes been working on a bag for about 3 weeks now.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

So, I also have a nigerian/Nubian doe! Her mom had a decent udder and her sires dam had. Pretty ok udder, she on the other hand had a really good udder! She filled up so much the last day, and my other full nigerian has great background of milk production but she does not. It really depends on the doe but I also think it might have to do with what they eat.
The only thing I can get from the udder is that they're pregnant and when they have a month to go.. Hope it helps!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

I just got back from visiting with the goats. I checked her ligs again and then compared them to another females. The other female's was really firm, and Anna-belles is still there but you can flex them. They aren't really firm but felt a bit mooshy at the same time. Also when she stands with her front feet on the wall hay feeder her pooch opens up a bit. Does that mean her muscles are relaxing a bit more. Her pooch wasn't doing that this morning.... haha last year my herd queen was almost ready to kid and I would sit with her for hours watching her. She laid down and her pooch opened up really big I thought she was going into labor and started freaking out and calling my fiance to bring towells lol... it was a false alarm she was just resting. She had her babies about 2days later... im wondering if Annabelle will be similar.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

critergiter09 said:


> I just got back from visiting with the goats. I checked her ligs again and then compared them to another females. The other female's was really firm, and Anna-belles is still there but you can flex them. They aren't really firm but felt a bit mooshy at the same time. Also when she stands with her front feet on the wall hay feeder her pooch opens up a bit. Does that mean her muscles are relaxing a bit more. Her pooch wasn't doing that this morning.... haha last year my herd queen was almost ready to kid and I would sit with her for hours watching her. She laid down and her pooch opened up really big I thought she was going into labor and started freaking out and calling my fiance to bring towells lol... it was a false alarm she was just resting. She had her babies about 2days later... im wondering if Annabelle will be similar.


It could be but at the same she could have them tonight.. 
Has she kidded before?


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

No she is a first timer. Im getting ready to go out to eat with my father for his birthday hopefully she can hold it in till I get back if she does have it today. I really hope that I can be with her when she goes into labor. Early this morning she wasn't as active just moving slowly, going from hay feeder to hay feeder munching along. But today around noon she was moving a little quicker and acting more social. Shes been doing this for a few days. She will be stand offish for a while then she will come to me and wont leave me alone following me everywhere. Which is odd for her because shes not one for attention. Ive not seen any restlessness yet though like I have with the older ones before. She has not started laying down either. ... o another thing.... have any of you experienced gassy goats. I never notice how much out goats burp until they are getting ready to Kidd or have recently kidded.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

I thought I would share a few new picture I took at noon I caught one of her being social with us rubbing her head on my fiance, and the other is a good picture of her color.I love her red color!! I hope her baby is this color.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ohhhh and she is being more talkative. Not loud noises. Ive heard that alot of does do this but could start like a week prior to the birth or just a few hours before. Im making a note of everything she does lol. So that I can look back at it before next years kidding. Im sorry im going to bug call to death. Im just so excited. Ive got baby fever I guess


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

critergiter09 said:


> No she is a first timer. Im getting ready to go out to eat with my father for his birthday hopefully she can hold it in till I get back if she does have it today. I really hope that I can be with her when she goes into labor. Early this morning she wasn't as active just moving slowly, going from hay feeder to hay feeder munching along. But today around noon she was moving a little quicker and acting more social. Shes been doing this for a few days. She will be stand offish for a while then she will come to me and wont leave me alone following me everywhere. Which is odd for her because shes not one for attention. Ive not seen any restlessness yet though like I have with the older ones before. She has not started laying down either. ... o another thing.... have any of you experienced gassy goats. I never notice how much out goats burp until they are getting ready to Kidd or have recently kidded.


Yeah! Both if my two goats I've experienced having kids, will burp and even fart like crazy!! Boy oh boy was my girl farting up a storm in the show ring! The judge went to go look at her udder and she farted right in his face though so it was pretty funny! 
My goat also, instead of the upper lip thing, she would give me love bites on my hands and would spit a lot.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Haha that is too funny. Ive even heard ours let out a little fart. Smells terrible but you cant help but laugh.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Not having a due date makes things that much more stressful :hug:

Being a FF, she has the start to a very nice sized udder and if she's been progressing with it's fill the last 3 weeks, she may have as long as 3 more weeks to go.... at least my FF start filling steadily at 6 weeks from due dates but each doe is different, depends on how well the genetics mesh as well as management. To me, her being Mini Nubian, her udder looks to have some filling to do and she hasn't dropped yet.... when she looks like she's all skinny along her hip area and her belly is low, kids arrive within a day or two.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Does she look any skinnier today to guys? She was yawning alot today and she keeps doing this thing where she will just stand there and stare. At 6:30pm she had a string of white stuff coming out of her girly part. it was a thin string. And about an inch long. I couldnt get a picture because it was getting dark, its 9pm here.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

O and her ligaments have gotten thinner. I have between about an 1/2inch and inch between my fingers around her tail.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

We've got 2 New baby girls!!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yayyyy!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yay! I was just going to post after that last photo that she looked like she had "dropped" and long strings of discharge hanging out are usually good indicators of labor...plus if you can touch your fingers around her tail-head like you described the ligs are usually gone. Mine all get "bouncy" when they first start to loosen. They are pencils, then "boingy" pencils, then they do what I call "melt" until they are gone...with some bouncing back and forth from "boingy" and "melted" in-between. Oh my descriptions, do they even help at all? Lol. Or am I the only psycho who knows what they mean...to me. Anyways, pictures!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks yall. She is being a very good first time mommy. And they were less than a minute apart. Ill get some picture of them tomorrow. Tonight we are just concerned about keeping them warm. Its in the 30s here with wind gusts between 30 and 50 mph. Sleet and snow flurries. She sure picked a heck of a night.lol. im just so glad that she didn't need any help and they both are happy healthy babies. We sat with her for a while after we saw the string come out. Then we gave up after 2 hrs and went back to the house to warm up. We decided to go thru a drive thru somewhere cause we didn't feel like cooking tonight, and sure enough we stepped out of the front door to get in the car and go to town when we heard her yell. So here we go, jumped in the truck and flew through the field to our goat barn about 300 yards away... she was alone in a stall and had the "bubble" a few little hollers and a push later and out came the baby. I thought she would just have one. I looked down to pick up a towell to help dry her off and low and behold she threw another one out. After all the YouTube videos ive watched and the one birth ive seen before ive never seen a goat push out a baby as quick as she did. Oh and also I understood your ligament description. Lol.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

critergiter09 said:


> Thanks yall. She is being a very good first time mommy. And they were less than a minute apart. Ill get some picture of them tomorrow. Tonight we are just concerned about keeping them warm. Its in the 30s here with wind gusts between 30 and 50 mph. Sleet and snow flurries. She sure picked a heck of a night.lol. im just so glad that she didn't need any help and they both are happy healthy babies. We sat with her for a while after we saw the string come out. Then we gave up after 2 hrs and went back to the house to warm up. We decided to go thru a drive thru somewhere cause we didn't feel like cooking tonight, and sure enough we stepped out of the front door to get in the car and go to town when we heard her yell. So here we go, jumped in the truck and flew through the field to our goat barn about 300 yards away... she was alone in a stall and had the "bubble" a few little hollers and a push later and out came the baby. I thought she would just have one. I looked down to pick up a towell to help dry her off and low and behold she threw another one out. After all the YouTube videos ive watched and the one birth ive seen before ive never seen a goat push out a baby as quick as she did. Oh and also I understood your ligament description. Lol.


CONGRATULATIONS! I was just about to pot that she looks like she dropped the babies also 
I'm humans be lookin forward to some pictures


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Here are few pics. Ill post more in the birth announcement section in a little while. I wish I could turn the pictures right side up but my phone will not let me  ... they are so cute though


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations they are just adorable.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

they are so adorable. Just makes me want some babies sooner. Love coming here and reading about all your adventures.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Darling! Do you know what the daddy was (or did you mention that and I forgot..Lol.)


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

They are gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

The daddy is a Nigerian dwarf. One of the babies only lived for about 24 hrs. But the other is doing great. I dont know what happend to the other baby. Weve had most of our babies born this time of the year in the past and they've all done very Good. I think somthing was wrong with her. She was getting plenty to eat but she cried alot more than her sister. Her body looked perfect on the outside but she did have really bad breath if that means anything. It makes Me think somthing was wrong on her insides


----------

